# Which Pads? (G220v2)



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Hopefully this is a simple question...

*Background:* Ive just bought a Meguiars G220v2 from camskill.com (for £149!) and have bought the three pads associated with it. These are the Meguiars 7" Foam Cutting, Polishing and Finishing pads.

I have a 60 plate (1year old next month) fiat punto evo in white. Picture below:



















My question, *what pads would be best to use on my car??*
(dont worry about making use out of the megs pads, i have pleanty of other cars they can be used on!)
I am looking to get rid of swirl marks and what i can only describe as a hazy shine, rather than a clear reflection.

Also are pads best kept for one vehicle?

I am new to polishing of any kind so all info/guides are welcome 
Thanks in advance, Craig

***So the findings***​
It seems that for me the best options for backing plates are:

Meguiars or Flexipads: both 125mm and 75mm as the G220v2 comes with a 145mm backing pad. The flexipads seem considerably cheaper so i shall probably go for these.

As for pads it seems to be personal preference.

The two main findings are: Lake Country Constant Pressure Pads and CG Hexlogic pads. Both sell for just under £10 each. if going for LC pads the Green one is the one of choice for my car. And if going CG hex the White appears to be just as adequate!

As for polish this for me is the Menzerna 85RE being a super finish polish i am expecting it to be extremely light and therefore perfect for my paint.

i shall update with any more info!

thanks to all posting me info/advice :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Imo you should get Chemical Guys Hex Logic 5.5' Green/White/Black to cover all bases. :thumb:


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Imo you should get Chemical Guys Hex Logic 5.5' Green/White/Black to cover all bases. :thumb:


Thanks Bero,

Is there any reason behind these exact pads? I'm presuming they are the best in your opinion? Are they designed specifically for new/light/soft paint?

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Have a look at the DA Polishing Guide
As for pads, you will get a wide response of choice, but the basic rules remain - start with the least aggressive pad & polish combination & work your way up from there.
My personal favourite pads are Lake Country CCS pads, but I am finding them difficult to source now so I am going to give the 3M pads a try.
White paint, along with silver & other light colours is notoriously difficult to achieve a true glossy depth & reflectivity - I would also highly recommend the Jeffs Werkstatt system for this once you have completed any paint correction - it's very easy to use & works wonders, & is designed specifically for the lighter colours
HTH


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Mac

I had the feeling Lake country would come up high (think just browsing threads on DW I was left with the feeling they were one of the best)

So is it worth starting with the megs pads? I have a test panel (door) that is silver, will testing on this make the pads useless for my White car? 

As far as Jeffs (Werkstat) go I have the:
Auto Body Wash
Acrylic Prime
Acrylic Jett Trigger
Acrylic Glos Trigger
Satin Prot

I think all the above products are amazing, Jeffs/werkstat are my favourite brand 

Thanks again


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Also if anyone could recommend a polish it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

The pads can be used again & again, I wash mines under a fairly hot but not too hot tap, with some fairly liquid, squeeze out & leave to dry naturally.
For polishes, my favourites are Menzerna & 3M 
Menzerna has more of a range so may be better


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

S17 with a blue Hex-logic pad will serve you well on your punto.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CrA!G said:


> Thanks Mac
> 
> I had the feeling Lake country would come up high (think just browsing threads on DW I was left with the feeling they were one of the best)
> 
> ...


Polish and pad choice depends on pad hardness, not colour.

Your Fiat, I'm sure, will have soft paint so use a very soft pad - use the softest one you have initially. In terms of polish, I'd start with a finishing polish such as Menzerna 85RE and work up, if need be to Menzerna 203S.

If you want to buy new pads, then yes, Lake Country Constant Pressure will be ideal; start with Green, work up to Orange if needed.

You can then apply the Werkstat kit.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive just used a white hex logic pad with Menz 106FA on my Grande Punto to good effect, took most of the light marks out and finished down well, it didnt take out some of the deeper RDS but thats to be expected I think without stepping up the pad/polish

My car is 4 1/2 years old though, so you might get away with a lighter combo, as always, try the least aggresive combo first and work your way up.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

As you have the Megs pads you may as well use them, They are ok. I sometimes still use the yellow one now and again. But if you are in the market for buying new pads then I would agree with the CG hex pads. I would buy the Menz test kit from here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...50ml/menzerna-250ml-sampler-kit/prod_220.html

And as stated above, start with the lowest cut polish on a finishing pad and work your way up to the desired finish.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

macmaw said:


> The pads can be used again & again, I wash mines under a fairly hot but not too hot tap, with some fairly liquid, squeeze out & leave to dry naturally.
> For polishes, my favourites are Menzerna & 3M
> Menzerna has more of a range so may be better


Thanks again for your info mac!

Glad to hear they can be washed so easily. I read the DA Guide (all 55 pages) last night so can understand now unless I breach the lacquer all the pads should have no colour and therefore be ok on all cars 

I think I shall try Menzerna!

Thanks again!!


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Mgs Detail said:


> S17 with a blue Hex-logic pad will serve you well on your punto.
> 
> Thanks Mark.


Thank you mark,

What brand is S17? I shall look into these


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> Polish and pad choice depends on pad hardness, not colour.
> 
> Your Fiat, I'm sure, will have soft paint so use a very soft pad - use the softest one you have initially. In terms of polish, I'd start with a finishing polish such as Menzerna 85RE and work up, if need be to Menzerna 203S.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comprehensive reply John,

I just received the auto body wash and prot from you guys (with the EZ brush and tyre applicator) last week and am loving all those products.
Love your website!

Sounds to me like Menzerna and lake country will be the route I take from the info so far

(naturally the site I browse first is PB!)

Oh just a quick question...

Is my werkstat prime best applied by hand or is it good done with a DA?

Thanks again


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

ginge7289 said:


> As you have the Megs pads you may as well use them, They are ok. I sometimes still use the yellow one now and again. But if you are in the market for buying new pads then I would agree with the CG hex pads. I would buy the Menz test kit from here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...50ml/menzerna-250ml-sampler-kit/prod_220.html
> 
> And as stated above, start with the lowest cut polish on a finishing pad and work your way up to the desired finish.


Thanks ginge,

So if I polish with a finishing pad and low cut polish and aren't amazed do I go straight to the next grade without having to clean in-between? Or must I seal and then try a more abrasive combo next time?

Cheers for the link!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Don"t seal until you have finished all your polishing first, you will only remove it again by polishing
No need to apply the jeff's prime after polishing either. Clean with IPA then go to your favourite sealant. Acrylic Jett for you?


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok thanks. What's IPA? (trying to learn the abbreviations on here - took me ages to work out APC lol!!)

Yeh Acrylic Jett, brings my White out so shiny!!


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Done a little listening and looking and it seems to me that getting the Menzerna Super Finish (85RE) to be used with the Lake Country Constant Pressure Polishing Pad would be ideal for my car to give it a light polish getting rid of any light swirl marks.

Could anyone advise me how long a bottle of the 85RE will last as they are £9 each but 3 for £18!

So does polishing with these render my acrylic prime useless? I'd like to use what I've got to be honest!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry, it's isopropyl alcohol, you can buy it on ebay & mix with water, or you can buy pre-mixed such as Menzerna Top Inspection, but that works out quite a bit dearer.
I use it for getting rid of any polishing oils left over, to ensure a squeaky clean surface ready for the LSP (last stage product) which can either be wax or sealant, as you know already the Jeff's stuff is the dogs.
My last car was silver and after using the Jeff's kit I wouldn't use anything else on it. 
IPA is also good for cleaning of the interior plastics etc if you prefer the natural matt look like I do.
You can still use your acrylic prime from time to time for a good clean up / spruce up but after you have polished / corrected with your DA then you should be ready for LSP after that & no need for the prime at this point.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seriously mate CG hexlogic all the way. Menzerna 250ml lasted me more that 2 full cars with full correction but that is on Ford paint. All my pads still look new after cleaning.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

macmaw said:


> Sorry, it's isopropyl alcohol, you can buy it on ebay & mix with water, or you can buy pre-mixed such as Menzerna Top Inspection, but that works out quite a bit dearer.
> I use it for getting rid of any polishing oils left over, to ensure a squeaky clean surface ready for the LSP (last stage product) which can either be wax or sealant, as you know already the Jeff's stuff is the dogs.
> My last car was silver and after using the Jeff's kit I wouldn't use anything else on it.
> IPA is also good for cleaning of the interior plastics etc if you prefer the natural matt look like I do.
> You can still use your acrylic prime from time to time for a good clean up / spruce up but after you have polished / corrected with your DA then you should be ready for LSP after that & no need for the prime at this point.


so use IPA after to remove any residue etc left after polishing... i shall look at ordering some now, what is the water/IPA ratio? shall i use a chemical or normal spray head for it?

Yeh the Jeffs stuff is amazing :thumb:

So i can still use the prime when doing a detail that doesnt need a correction basically 



bero1306 said:


> Seriously mate CG hexlogic all the way. Menzerna 250ml lasted me more that 2 full cars with full correction but that is on Ford paint. All my pads still look new after cleaning.


Ahh now im unsure!!

the CG ones look good, but which colour for me? im assuming it goes in this order:
Harder -> Softer
Yellow - Orange - Green - White - Black - Blue - Red

is the above correct? In which case what colours do i need? one to use with the 85RE and could i use different colours with Prime or Sealant or Glos?

Thanks!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CrA!G said:


> so use IPA after to remove any residue etc left after polishing... i shall look at ordering some now, what is the water/IPA ratio? shall i use a chemical or normal spray head for it?
> 
> Yeh the Jeffs stuff is amazing :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yellow
Orange
Green
Blue
White
Black
Red

. I have Green, Blue, White & Black. White is the work horse.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Yes correct. I have Green, Blue, White & Black. White is the work horse.


ok so i would have Green for the occasional deeper cut, White for normal application of 85RE then Black for Prime or Sealant and blue for Glos?

does this sound correct? sorry always want to be 120% sure before buying!!

Just seen your edit! so:
Green for an occasional deeper cut - maybe a different (more harsh) compound?
Blue - what for?
White for using on a finishing product - 85RE
Black for use with Sealant? - Acrylic Jett

that sound ok?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CrA!G said:


> ok so i would have Green for the occasional deeper cut, White for normal application of 85RE then Black for Prime or Sealant and blue for Glos?
> 
> does this sound correct? sorry always want to be 120% sure before buying!!


Yes but all paint differs so use the softest first then move up. DW2 for free delivery at CG.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Yes but all paint differs so use the softest first then move up. DW2 for free delivery at CG.


Im looking at it thinking i could use either white or black with the 85RE, which would you recommend?

Black, Blue or Red for use with Jett Sealant - again which would you recommend?

My Jett is Trigger, are you able to use trigger products with DAs?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I would just apply the Jett Trigger by hand Craig, as you know, the cloth gets wetter the more you use it so it goes very far, it's probably quicker & easier that way IMO. 
Spot on about the Prime, just use it when you feel the need to clean the paint back but doesn't need correction. 
You can build up the layers of the Jett Trigger too which in my mind gives it an advantage over most waxes. Once you have 5,6, 7 layers on it looks amazing.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for confirming that mac.

Could you confirm for me what pad will be best on my car with the 85RE I'm dying to buy it as the 220 arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Just ordered some Menzerna Super Fine Polish (85RE) and some Menzerna Top Inspection.

(added the 3M safety glasses and blue tape to make the order worthy of a free towel) as they are all little bits I want too 

Just need to decide on the pad now! Also do I need one normal size (5.5 I assume) and one smaller 4?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

For the 85RE depends on which pads you are buying?
If I was using that it would be with the Lake Country CCS green pad, but if you go for the Lake Country Hydro Tech pads then it would be either the orange or the red one
Both sizes are handy, mines are 6.5" & 4" if I remember....
So you would basically need a 5" & 3" backing plate, that should see you right for most pad sizes


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok cool.

So you think the lake country constant pressure pads are worth getting? What do you make of the CG hex pads Bero is recommending?

Do I need both sizes or can I get on with what I have? I assume the 220 comes with a 5''?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CrA!G said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive reply John,
> 
> I just received the auto body wash and prot from you guys (with the EZ brush and tyre applicator) last week and am loving all those products.
> Love your website!
> ...


Excellent, glad you're loving your products!

Apply Prime by hand - we always do.



macmaw said:


> Don"t seal until you have finished all your polishing first, you will only remove it again by polishing
> No need to apply the jeff's prime after polishing either. Clean with IPA then go to your favourite sealant. Acrylic Jett for you?


You _should_ apply Prime after polishing; it'll draw out deep seated dirt from the paint and lays down a basecoat of sealant protection. When you then add Jett Trigger, it'll bond to the basecoat, extending durability.



CrA!G said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> So you think the lake country constant pressure pads are worth getting? What do you make of the CG hex pads Bero is recommending?
> 
> Do I need both sizes or can I get on with what I have? I assume the 220 comes with a 5''?


For Fiat paint, I'd be using Lake Country Constant Pressure pads. You'll need 140mm and 100mm. I think you'll just need the Green pads at the moment.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Id start with the white CG pad first to see how it cuts. Your choice mate but dont forget that above will recommend them as they sell them and not CG. I never bothered with the smaller pads as the 5.5" done the lot.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Id start with the white CG pad first to see how it cuts. Your choice mate but dont forget that above will recommend them as they sell them and not CG. I never bothered with the smaller pads as the 5.5" done the lot.


True, we will recommend them as we stock them but we only stock them because we recommend them!

We also offer a 30 day money-back type guarantee!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CrA!G said:


> Done a little listening and looking and it seems to me that getting the Menzerna Super Finish (85RE) to be used with the Lake Country Constant Pressure Polishing Pad would be ideal for my car to give it a light polish getting rid of any light swirl marks.
> 
> Could anyone advise me how long a bottle of the 85RE will last as they are £9 each but 3 for £18!
> 
> ...


One 250ml bottle of 85RE should see you round the car 3 times, easily, probably 4 times. Any less and you're using too much polish.

Polish to remove defects, then Prime, then Jett Trigger. Perfect!


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Bero & John.

I think I'll start with the lake country due to gut feeling and order the CG hex too so I can compare.

As for pad sizes, I'll get the 5.5 I presume this is the size of the backing plate I'll have on the 220? 

If I want to get a 4 I presume I'll need a new backing plate?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You should use a smaller backing plate than pad size so yes mate.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CrA!G said:


> Thanks Bero & John.
> 
> I think I'll start with the lake country due to gut feeling and order the CG hex too so I can compare.
> 
> ...


125mm backing plate with 140mm pad.

75mm backing plate with 100mm pad.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I presume the 220 comes with the larger already?

I may wait before getting the smaller one & smaller pad as it's getting a little expensive!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CrA!G said:


> Thanks again guys. I presume the 220 comes with the larger already?
> 
> I may wait before getting the smaller one & smaller pad as it's getting a little expensive!


Our G220s come with the larger plate (145mm if I recall) and we add in a 125mm plate.

They come from Meguiar's with just the larger one which isn't really much use unless you're using the 180mm pads.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah I'll have to wait to see then (got it from camskill as it's only £149 on there) it is due to arrive today. Blooming delivery estimate between 7:30 and 17:30 

Hope I don't have to order another backing plate!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I did.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> I did.




I'll assume I need to as well then!

What one would you recommend? 125mm I presume?


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

It's arrived!!

As suspected with a 145mm backing plate. Is there a best brand to buy to go with this? Am thinking im best buying the 125mm back?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd go with a 125mm and a 75mm (you'll need a smaller pad for pillars etc)

Either the Meguiar's backing plate or Flexipads will be fine.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> I'd go with a 125mm and a 75mm (you'll need a smaller pad for pillars etc)
> 
> Either the Meguiar's backing plate or Flexipads will be fine.


Thanks John I shall get searching!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm assuming you've chosen your pads, so my post may be irrelevant here but in my experience of a wide range of pads and polishes, my personal choice for a DA is the Hexlogic pads. Ideal size, nice stiffness but still flexible for moulding around contours (but not too soft they cause the DA to bog down), and they last well too. My personal choice, and it would be black finishing, white polishing and orange/yellow cutting for me, and if you feel like a little extra, green heavy polishing is a great all-round pad.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I'm assuming you've chosen your pads, so my post may be irrelevant here but in my experience of a wide range of pads and polishes, my personal choice for a DA is the Hexlogic pads. Ideal size, nice stiffness but still flexible for moulding around contours (but not too soft they cause the DA to bog down), and they last well too. My personal choice, and it would be black finishing, white polishing and orange/yellow cutting for me, and if you feel like a little extra, green heavy polishing is a great all-round pad.


Hey Dave, thanks for your info/advice. (if honest i had hoped you'd give some after reading your DA guide :thumb: thank you for that it is very informative and helpful to a polishing newbie like me)

I have ordered the 85RE and the Top Inspcetion to be used after. but at present only have the 145mm backing plate (came with the G220v2) and also the Megs Soft Buff 2.0 Cutting, Polishing and Finishing pads.

Are these adequate for the time being?

looks to me like i shall need to order the two backing plate sizes (125mm and 75mm) is any brand preferable? id been looking at the flexipads...

then from there i will need pads. would you recommend me getting both black and white from CG Hex then? white to be used first then black to finish?

thanks - craig


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CrA!G said:


> It's arrived!!
> 
> As suspected with a 145mm backing plate. Is there a best brand to buy to go with this? Am thinking im best buying the 125mm back?


Any mate just buy the cheapest.

CG do one for £10.95 with free delivery. (DW2)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Craig,

Glad the polishing guide is useful  They are being updated over the course of the next weeks to include more videos to methods.

If you have a G220 V2 and you have Meguiars pads, definitely do not bin them! They are very nice pads. My issue with them is their size, they were in my opinion too big for a DA but the Cruise Control feature of the new G220 V2 helps prevent size-related bogging down issues and makes the pads more feasible to use.... this video shows a G220 V2 using the Megs 7" Soft Buff 2.0 finishing pad with the supplied backing plate:






Polishing and cutting pads in the range give you many options and you could start with them quite happily, and to save cost just get a small 75mm backing plate and 4" spot pads (Hexlogic are excellent, Meguiars own ones are very good too) to add to your collection which would arm you for most eventualities.

One thing to be aware of though, is the bigger pads are more clumsy over more intricate panels, curves and contours and this is the big advantage of the 5" pad - the size just seems nice so if you were feeling more flush, the 5" pads and backing plate to suit (Flexipads is just fine :thumb would be a nice choice, and Hexlogic is what I would go for again, if it was me personally. However, if you have spot pads and the big Megs pads then you have enough flexibility for most eventualities, so unless it is money to burn, I would keep what you have and add the 5" pads and plates as my last choice


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Any mate just buy the cheapest.
> 
> CG do one for £10.95 with free delivery. (DW2)


thanks bero, i shall look into this  unless i can find an equivelant on PB 



Dave KG said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Glad the polishing guide is useful  They are being updated over the course of the next weeks to include more videos to methods.
> 
> ...


thanks for the video link Dave.

Thats good to hear.

So for now i shall use the Megs pads and look to order a 75mm backing plate and a couple of 4" spot pads. with the view of getting a 125mm backing plate with some 5" pads when bored or looking to 'burn some cash' 

Which colour pads would you recommend. From what you said before i assume a flexipad 75mm backing plate and a few Hexlogic pads?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CrA!G said:


> thanks bero, i shall look into this  unless i can find an equivelant on PB
> 
> thanks for the video link Dave.
> 
> ...


To most closely match your Meguiars pads, I would recommend Black finishing, White polishing and Orange cutting from Hexlogic range.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> To most closely match your Meguiars pads, I would recommend Black finishing, White polishing and Orange cutting from Hexlogic range.


Fantastic thankyou.

I presume id use the Orange on the car (or panel) first, then down to the White to get a smoother finish and Black to finish off? oh and is there an estimate to roughly how many passes on each?

Would i use all of these with my Menz 85RE? do you think i will need to use the orange on my car?

sorry for the influx of questions!


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

is this backing plate ok?:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis.../75mm-dual-action-backing-plate/prod_909.html

apoligies i dont know if brands matter with backing plates...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A typical DA set would be like the video - you would work the polish until it goes clear rather than counting the number of passes. This thread will be well worth a read for typical DA sets:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223782

I would start with something light on your car first, 85RE on a black finishing pad and just see the results you get before using something more aggressive... it is good practice to start with the least abrasive first and work up until you find the product and pad combo that work best for correction so you don't waste paint when you don't need to by using aggressive combos if they are not needed. Once you have found a working combo, I would always refine your correction stage with 85RE on a finishing pad before protecting with a wax.

You wont know what combo you need until you try I'm afraid 

Backing plate in your link is just fine :thumb:

Good luck


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> A typical DA set would be like the video - you would work the polish until it goes clear rather than counting the number of passes. This thread will be well worth a read for typical DA sets:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223782
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the info and link Dave. Ok i shall order the black and white hexlogic 4" pads with the 75mm backing plate.

I presume if i was to go for an orange pad id be best buying a more abrasive polish too?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't personally use 85RE on the orange pad, but your could use 203S on it if you wanted (and the same goes for the red meguiars cutting pad). Ideally, if you really needed as a last resort, I'd have a heavier cutting product such as 85RD3.02 or S100 from Menzerna around but only as a last resort. You'll likely find something like 203S is all you will need.


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I wouldn't personally use 85RE on the orange pad, but your could use 203S on it if you wanted (and the same goes for the red meguiars cutting pad). Ideally, if you really needed as a last resort, I'd have a heavier cutting product such as 85RD3.02 or S100 from Menzerna around but only as a last resort. You'll likely find something like 203S is all you will need.


Fantastic thankyou, i shall leave the orange pad and 203S for after a trial with the black & white pads with the 85RE.

thanks for everyone that had input into the 6 pages it has taken to get me feeling confident 

hopefully ill get a change to :buffer: later on this week :thumb:

75mm backing pad + black and white 4" hexlogic pads ordered


----------



## CrA!G (Mar 21, 2008)

For anyone scanning through the thread this is what i have/ordered and the cost:


Megs G220v2 £149.99(http://www.camskill.co.uk/m37b0s3519p80142/_MEGUIARS_G220_Dual_Action_Polisher_(Version_2)
)
Megs 7" Soft Buff 2.0 Cutting, Polishing and Finishing Pads £9.99 each so £29.97 (see links for pads at bottom of G220v2 link page)
75mm DA backing plate £6.95 (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis.../75mm-dual-action-backing-plate/prod_909.html)
4" CG Hexlogic pads - White for polishing & Black for finishing £5.95 each so £11.90 (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/chemical-guys-hexlogic-pads/cat_82.html)
Menzerna 85RE Super Finish Polish 250ml £9.00 (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-85re.html)
Menzerna Top Inspection 500ml £12.50 (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-top-inspection.html)
3m High Performance Masking Tape £2.00 (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-high-performance-masking-tape.html)
3m Safety Spectacles £3.00 (http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-safety-spectacles.html)

This totals up to £225.31 ​


----------

